
California Introduces Bill to Ban Strong Encryption in Smartphones - ricksplat
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/california-bill-bans-strong-smartphone-encryption,31042.html#xtor=RSS-100
======
Someone1234
What the heck is this article trying to link to? The PDF seems to be a
definition of a smartphone and the cut-off for the New York law (not
California), it doesn't even set out the terms of what is allowed (or not) per
encryption.

Here's article looked like at the time of this comment:

> California’s Assembly member, Jim Cooper, [introduced legislation][0] to ban
> smartphones that come with strong encryption and can only be encrypted by
> the owners of those devices.

[0]
[http://legislation.nysenate.gov/pdf/bills/2015/A8093](http://legislation.nysenate.gov/pdf/bills/2015/A8093)

------
TrevorJ
I guess any phone that can store cleartext would be illegal since you could
theoretically use a one time pad cipher to encrypt the text.

